# The Law is not of Faith by Estelle, Bryan D, J.V. Fesko & D



## Mayflower (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone read or is familiar with the next book:
The Law is not of Faith by Estelle, Bryan D, J.V. Fesko & D ?
Thoughts ?

Reformation Heritage Books

Is the Mosaic covenant in some sense a republication of the covenant of works? What is the nature of its demand for obedience, since sinful man is unable to obey as God requires? How in turn was the law to drive Israel to Jesus? This book explores these issues pertaining to the doctrine of republication - once a staple in Reformed theology - a doctrine with far-reaching implications for Paul's theology, our relationship to Old Testament law, justification, and more


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is my review of the book.


----------

